# Video on how to setup a dubia roach colony



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

As described in the heading here is a link to my video on youtube on how to set up a dubia colony and the information that may help new people.

YouTube - Dubia Roach Colony

Tony


----------



## Lukeg28 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good video, sweet rep room.

I bought my dubai roaches and keep them in a black rubber maid as i heard they like dark places.. i cut a big hole in the top and coverd it with a metal sheet (really thin holes) but a heat mat was only getting them to about 20c and they need to be 32c for best breeding so i put a 40 watt bulb in there and now its about 30c .. i think the hole i cut out up the top lets to much heat escape hense why i haad to put a bulb in there , o and its one of those night bulbs os its still dark.


----------



## whitetiger (Sep 20, 2009)

got a delivery of smalls this morning so this is very helpful! thanks


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats great guys i use clear containers due to the fact they are only made in clear for the size i use, however there is a curtain that is hung up on the outside of that cabinet which makes it dark and not only that roaches will hide in the egg creates thats why its important to have them. glad it helped

Tony


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great guide, where did you get the tubs from?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i love the way u sort them with the sizes , i will now be using that way , thanks for the vid :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> Great guide, where did you get the tubs from?


 they from ikea u buy lids and tubs seperate costs about £13 each


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> i love the way u sort them with the sizes , i will now be using that way , thanks for the vid :2thumb:


yeah real easy to do just bang the whole create into the box and let them sift it also stops the stress on them


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool video. How long would you say it takes you to separate the smalls from the adults, as it looks like a fairly sizeable task?


----------



## Lotuslilly (Nov 26, 2008)

Punchfish said:


> Cool video. How long would you say it takes you to separate the smalls from the adults, as it looks like a fairly sizeable task?


 i can get every baby away from the adults box in less than 15 mins i do it once a week and they end up in the dump bin for the babies


----------

